
Firefox 41 can screenshot a single DOM element - liotier
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2015/09/trainspotting-firefox-41/
======
nowprovision
That's pretty neat, quite often one has carefully define the selection with
the screenshot tool (which has no concept other than windows) leaving a less
than polished result, this is certainly very handy, presuming it also covers
scenario where an containing element goes over multiple page scrolls (granted
one can do this for full page already wtih --fullscreen if i remember
correctly).

